# New mods (SoundProofing)



## westcoastD (Oct 24, 2005)

For all the new xtrail owners (like me), here's a list of simple but worthwhile mods I have found good success with:

1. Sound dampening: without a doubt I recommend this mod as the best bang for the buck, and it is depserately needed on the noisy Xtrail. I am using a liquid called QuietCar, for the wheel wells, trunk, under the rear seats, and soon in the door panels. I previously used this product on a VW GTI and it is amazing. If you have doubts on whether sound dampening is something you should do, believe me it should be one of your first mods. If you dont want to do the work get a car audio installer to put in secondskin or dynamat.

2. Canuck tire Reflex wiper blades: 24" and 16". Takes 1 minute to install, much better than stock blades.

3. K&N drop in filter: I had doubts about this mod (whether or not it actually improves responsiveness and idle noise...placebo effect), but having done it I do recommend it. The engine seems to idle smoother. No comment on HP or fuel efficiency gains at this point. Easy install, Canuck tire has em in stock.

4. Thermos (nissan logo on them) mugs: again at canadian tire. Some kind soul previously posted this recommendation for a mug that fits the lame cup holders in the xtrail. Not only does it fit perfectly it may be the best coffee mug I have ever owned.

5. Speaker and sub upgrades: about to buy CDT speakers as the stock ones are pathetic. Will need a sub as well, not sure on what brand yet... will also be getting a new Alpine 9855 HU after the speakers are done.

6. Chrome tail pipe finisher: $10 at canadian tire, also previously posted. Sure makes the stock unfinished tail pipe look better, is cheap and takes zero time to install.

Once I have completed some of the work I will take pics and post.
Ciao.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi I bought the same tail pipe finsher...the screws that came with the finsher don't go in much when I try threading the screws....did you use different screws?...or do your screws proturd out as well?

Thanks,
S.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how much is this sound dampning material??


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

TjC said:


> how much is this sound dampning material??


ALSO - where did you obtain it ??

Thanks


----------



## westcoastD (Oct 24, 2005)

*Quiet Car, tail pipe finisher*

I Bought the QuietCar online - do a google search of quietcar and you will find the manufacturers website. They paid for shipping. I cant recall the price but its cheaper than dynamat and better, easier to apply.

DONT do the tailpipe finisher; yes the screws that came with it were too long and I replaced them, but it rusted out and looked crappy in about a month. Waste of time.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I found a magnaflow exhaust pipe finisher at Lordco auto parts and had it welded on to the tailpipe. Made of stainless (polished) steel. Looks good.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi all
I went to my local Halfords (in the UK) and found an exhaust finnisher that clamps on using a large pipe type clamp, it looks ok too.
It looks like the company who made it are called CARMATE and its item number is AC106, the packaging is all in Japanese. Their website is http://www.carmate.co.jp/english/ and the item I am talking about can be found here:
http://db.carmate.co.jp/products/PHP/selectNumber_E.php
I hope this has been of some use, I will try and post some pictures of it fitted to my X-Trail when I get five mins.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Welcome*

Hi... welcome to the board! There is a topic on Sound proofing and you are correct in the sound dampening. I did the complete X-Trail with Second Skin Audio's Damplifier (Pimp My Ride selected supplier). Everything is done except the roof....one day!!! It made a huge difference and like you would highly reccomend it .. you will see the posts about my DNA (Blood cuts) all over the place from the many hours of intsalls!

Everything you have mentioned and more is available in the forums and you should look around and see what many of us have done to our Xy's.... it's been fun!

Hope to hear more form you and you will find many people will be glad to help you with any questions you may have.

Stephen





westcoastD said:


> For all the new xtrail owners (like me), here's a list of simple but worthwhile mods I have found good success with:
> 
> 1. Sound dampening: without a doubt I recommend this mod as the best bang for the buck, and it is depserately needed on the noisy Xtrail. I am using a liquid called QuietCar, for the wheel wells, trunk, under the rear seats, and soon in the door panels. I previously used this product on a VW GTI and it is amazing. If you have doubts on whether sound dampening is something you should do, believe me it should be one of your first mods. If you dont want to do the work get a car audio installer to put in secondskin or dynamat.
> 
> ...


----------



## String Centre (May 14, 2006)

*Soundproofing*

Has anybody used Noise Killer to soundproof their X-Trail?

Patrick


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

How long have you been a spokesperson for Canuck tire?  haha j/k i get most of my stuff there as well....


----------



## westcoastD (Oct 24, 2005)

*New Mods continued*

I have done a bit more work to the Xtrail... I have now have Sirius satellite and have also changed the deck.
For those people looking for better audio, I have recommended sound dampening first, and then changing the speakers and adding an amp.
I now realize that the order should be:
1. Sound dampening
2. NEW head unit
3. AMP + Sub
4. New speakers

I originally gutted the speakers and put in new JBL components and a new JBL amp and sub. Its sounded better but not what I was hoping for given I bought the higher end stuff and had it professionally installed. The biggest change in audio quality came after I replaced the crappy HU/CD player with an Apline HU. Upgrading the HU made a HUGE difference, both in audio quality and appearance. Start with the HU first!

The alpine was Sirius SAT ready so I got the received installed. It sounds near CD quality and never drops unless I drive under bridges or big trees. SAT radio is the way to go!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

westcoastD said:


> For all the new xtrail owners (like me), here's a list of simple but worthwhile mods I have found good success with:
> 
> 1. Sound dampening: without a doubt I recommend this mod as the best bang for the buck, and it is depserately needed on the noisy Xtrail. I am using a liquid called QuietCar, for the wheel wells, trunk, under the rear seats, and soon in the door panels. I previously used this product on a VW GTI and it is amazing. If you have doubts on whether sound dampening is something you should do, believe me it should be one of your first mods. If you dont want to do the work get a car audio installer to put in secondskin or dynamat.
> 
> ...


You said you got most of the stuff at CT. Would you have the stock number of the K&N filter, the Thermos mugs and the Tail pipe? Would greatly appreciated.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone find a DYI as to how to install the sound proofing in our XTs? Best Buy has a demo of the DynaMat in a ring bell and it seems like it really makes a difference. The bell with the DynaMat installed it doesn't ring at all due to the dampening of the material.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Second Skin Audio*

Hi,

My X-Trail is completely done with Damplifier (Used by Pimp my Ride). The quality and ease of use of their products are great! Ant (Anthony) owns the company and when you write to him mention my name as I have sent him many clients and he knows his product. They have an info section and Message board for all the information you will ever need.

SSA


Do a search of the topics and you will see a lot about sound insulation.

Stephen





xtrailer said:


> Has anyone find a DYI as to how to install the sound proofing in our XTs? Best Buy has a demo of the DynaMat in a ring bell and it seems like it really makes a difference. The bell with the DynaMat installed it doesn't ring at all due to the dampening of the material.


----------



## Scotte23 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the posts westcoastD. I replaced the door speakers in my '05 SE and have been really disappointed. I actually think it sounds worse than the stock speakers did. Speakers are Sony X-Plod XS-V160HP, nothing fancy but should still be better than stock. All I could think was that either i'd lost my mind or that the HU wasn't putting out enough power to drive them... Sounds like from your experience it's probably the HU? 

I was hoping to put the speakers in without having to replace the HU as after market decks disappear pretty quickly in Vancouver. My last car the deck was stolen even without the faceplate on it...



westcoastD said:


> I have done a bit more work to the Xtrail... I have now have Sirius satellite and have also changed the deck.
> For those people looking for better audio, I have recommended sound dampening first, and then changing the speakers and adding an amp.
> I now realize that the order should be:
> 1. Sound dampening
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Scotte23 said:


> Thanks for the posts westcoastD...
> 
> I replaced the door speakers in my '05 SE and have been really disappointed. I actually think it sounds worse than the stock speakers did...



Unfortuately WestcoastD has not been online since Feb 2007...

As to the speakers sounding worse: I am not an expert in speakers & audio stuff but did you double check the "+" "-" polarity on each speaker and connections? I know I had mine wrong the first go around and it was the source of my problem.


----------



## westcoastD (Oct 24, 2005)

Scotte23 said:


> Thanks for the posts westcoastD. I replaced the door speakers in my '05 SE and have been really disappointed. I actually think it sounds worse than the stock speakers did. Speakers are Sony X-Plod XS-V160HP, nothing fancy but should still be better than stock. All I could think was that either i'd lost my mind or that the HU wasn't putting out enough power to drive them... Sounds like from your experience it's probably the HU?
> 
> I was hoping to put the speakers in without having to replace the HU as after market decks disappear pretty quickly in Vancouver. My last car the deck was stolen even without the faceplate on it...


Scotte23, I found the exact same issue when I first replaced the speakers. Either the speakers are tuned to the deck or the deck is terrible, or both. Anyway, the system sounded shiatty until I replaced the deck as well.
good luck


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Sound Insulation.

Great CDN company and quick shipping.

B-Quiet sound deadening material


----------

